

Email becomes a dangerous distraction - astrec
http://www.smh.com.au/news/biztech/youve-got-interruptions/2008/09/08/1220857455459.html?page=fullpage

======
Angostura
Personally, I would have though that in a world with Twitter, IM and all the
rest, e-mail would be the least of your worries.

